# can't get Stock plastisols transfers to adhesive to shirt



## kirk74 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased a 16x20 Vesta heat press model Vp3804c from heatpressinc.com. I have read all those previous post about these printing issues and tried most of them. when i pull my transfers off, small areas of the transfer pulls off with the transfer paper. It's always different areas too. i bought a infrared thermometer and it seems to be heating up properly. i tried different times and pressure, but nothing works. It always seems to pull up in areas where the transfers have very sharp and edgy designs. I have used both wild side and proworld stock transfers and have been having the same issue. Can't seem to get this right.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

I ordered transfers from Wild Side and had the same problem, some worked great and some wouldn't release from the paper for nothing. I called Sergio and he put me through to the trouble shooting dept. and they walked me through different settings to get it right. You may even ask if they will exchange the bad ones for others... I have heard of transfers being old and not working well.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Not a case of being old as even older transfers usually apply properly. The problem with the Wildside designs is that they were making 'warm peels' that were quite troublesome. They have now gone back to 'hot peels' which are much easier to apply and have few issues with application.


----------

